# First Spouse Visa Extension - Cat A or Cat B?



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

First Spouse Visa Extension - Cat A or Cat B? 

Hi,

As you may know from my previous posts, all this time I mentioned that I will apply for my wife's first spousal visa extension on December 2021 under category B. 

My two NHS jobs are both zero hour contracts. Non-salaried basically. 

I have just found out that it may be possible to apply under Category A where I only have to show 6 months payslips and bank statements. 
May I receive clarification regarding this and what is the pay calculation method under Cat A for non-salaried employment? Do UKVA caseworker use the following methods: 

- Method 1: Add up weekly payslips gross payments from June 2021 to December 2021, divide by 6 and multiply by 12? 

or Method 2: Take the lowest earning payslip and do the calculation from there? 

My total gross June 2021 up until now so far is over £10k (due to having worked overtime - 96 hours in a week). 
Applying under Cat A would make it much easier for me to gather my payslips (one of them is around £90 for the week as I took some time off) and bank statements thus less paperwork. 

Is it the case that my only option is to apply under Category B? 

Please let me know soon. Thanks.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

If you have worked at both jobs for 6 months then you can use Cat A
Method 1 for non salaried.


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Oh ok. All this time I thought I have to apply under Cat B as my two jobs are zero hour contracted so I thought I have to show 12 months income. What about one of my payslips being only around £90? I took 1 week off during that time as I have a newborn child born on August 2021. Would that affect the application?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You need to show that in 6 months you have been paid 9,300 GBP as per Method 1.


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Ahh I see. Ok thank you very much for your help. 😊👍


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Another question, my job 1 with East London NHS (that's the name) have two work profiles. One is band 3, other is band 4. Band 4 is basically higher pay. Those two work profiles under Job 1 do not have separate contracts. I get called out to do shifts in different places in London on either as a band 3 or band 4 admin. 
Regarding employment letter, due to the nature of my job 1 being non-salaried, should annual salary be mentioned in the letter? Or should *average salary* be mentioned based on my average pay calculated from June 2021 to December 2021 (i.e. all payslips being added up, divided by 6 and multiplied by 12 under cat A)? 

I drafted an EXAMPLE employment letter where my manager required me to do so so she can understand what to type. I'll paste it here, please let me know if it's fine or if there's any adjustments to make. Also, please let me know if I have to open a new thread for this. 

_" *PRIVATE & CONFIDENTIAL*
XXXXX XXXXX
XXXXX XXXXX
XXXXX

Dated: xx xxxxx 2021

*Re: Employment Confirmation*

Dear XXXXX
This letter is drafted upon your request regarding your employment confirmation with XXXXX

I am writing to confirm that you are currently employed by XXXXX on a zero hour contract basis since xx/xx/2018 to date.
Please find below the summary of your employment:

(Band 3).
*Minimum Annual Leave Per Year:* 28 days.
*Position Held:* Bank Administrator/Receptionist.
*Gross Average Annual Salary:* £19,737
*Gross Average Weekly Salary (based on 37.5 hours per week):* £498.00
*Length of Employment:* xx/xx/2018 to present
*Contract Type:* Zero Hour Contract, Non-Salaried.
*Average Working Hours per Week:* 37.5 Hours

(Band 4).
*Minimum Annual Leave Per Year:* 28 days.
*Position Held:* Bank Administrator/Receptionist.
*Gross Average Annual Salary:* £22,549
*Gross Average Weekly Salary (based on 37.5 hours per week):* £573.00
*Average Working Hours per Week:* 37.5 Hours

I can confirm that all of your payslips provided are genuine and are issued by xxxxxx from our online payroll system.
I hope you will find this information useful and should you require any further information, please do not hesitate to contact me." _


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Do you get one payslip for a week's work or 2? ie. do you get payslips which show your earning under Band 3 and another payslip to show your earnings under Band 4 or just one payslip which shows earnings based on a combination of Band 3 and 4 hours?


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Crawford said:


> Do you get one payslip for a week's work or 2? ie. do you get payslips which show your earning under Band 3 and another payslip to show your earnings under Band 4 or just one payslip which shows earnings based on a combination of Band 3 and 4 hours?


2 separate payslips, same employer.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

barokut said:


> 2 separate payslips, same employer.



Lordy, lordy could it get more complicated ....? So you are going to have to show 2 payslips for each week of earning....


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Crawford said:


> Lordy, lordy could it get more complicated ....? So you are going to have to show 2 payslips for each week of earning....


Lol. Yup and that's from Job 1. Job 2 is from a different employer, different organisation, also on zero hours contract. I have to show that as I have gaps from Job 1 where Job 2 covers it in a way I meet the minimum financial requirement of £18,600. So.....3 payslips per week. So for 6 months on a weekly basis, it's basically 78 payslips for the ECO caseworker. Lul. 

So is the example employment letter above fine or does it needs to be changed?


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Crawford said:


> Lordy, lordy could it get more complicated ....? So you are going to have to show 2 payslips for each week of earning....


Just wondering if the above example employment letter is fine or does it needs to be changed? Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Policy reader (May 22, 2021)

Above employer letter seems satisfactory which is disclosing all key information about the employment. But you would have to be extra cautious especially in supplying the correct amount of documents covering the required period. As you have stated that you have some gaps in job 1 means few payslips might not be available. If so, then category A wouldn't be suitable because it strictly require the payslips covering the last 6 months/26 weeks despite you have similar amount of payslips from other job.


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Policy reader said:


> Above employer letter seems satisfactory which is disclosing all key information about the employment. But you would have to be extra cautious especially in supplying the correct amount of documents covering the required period. As you have stated that you have some gaps in job 1 means few payslips might not be available. If so, then category A wouldn't be suitable because it strictly require the payslips covering the last 6 months/26 weeks despite you have similar amount of payslips from other job.


Hi, 

Thanks for your reply and for answering regarding employment letter. 

Despite having gaps in Job 1, I still get my weekly payslips from them. Because I am zero hours contracted, the board decided to pay loyal NHS zero hour staff £33.00 in order to help them with their household bills. 
Same for my Job 2 NHS zero hour; I get paid £15 weekly from them. 

The working hours on those payslips are not mentioned. No tax deduction and NI contribution as £33 is too low for HMRC to be able to tax. There's not a single week where my payslip is missed. In this case, I can still use Category A right when renewing my wife's spouse visa?

Also, can I use those type of payslips to show income where I still get paid if I don't have shifts?

Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Policy reader (May 22, 2021)

As you have all payslips, you can certainly proceed under category A regardless of whether you have physically worked or not as long as the required number of payslips are available which you have. Also, out of abundance of caution better to attach a covering letter spotlighting all of your calculations instead leaving on caseworker who can be confused.


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Policy reader said:


> As you have all payslips, you can certainly proceed under category A regardless of whether you have physically worked or not as long as the required number of payslips are available which you have. Also, out of abundance of caution better to attach a covering letter spotlighting all of your calculations instead leaving on caseworker who can be confused.


Ahhh ok. Thanks for that. But you know those payslips (where I got paid when I was off-shifts), do they count as income towards minimum financial requirement? 

Or does it have to be for payslips where I've actually worked my hours?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You are applying under Cat A as unsalaried income. Therefore you add up *all* your paylips divide by 6 and multiply by 12 to get your average annual income. 
I don't think that anyone can say 100% that those payslips which only refer to some ad hoc payment (due to you not working any shifts) will be OK. Do you still meet the financial requirement if these payments are not included.
As per the employment letter I don't see how it can state a gross average annual income as you are zero contracted and have no guarantee of any level of income. It would be better if you just quote your hourly rate.
I agree that a covering letter would be useful.


----------



## Policy reader (May 22, 2021)

barokut said:


> Ahhh ok. Thanks for that. But you know those payslips (where I got paid when I was off-shifts), do they count as income towards minimum financial requirement?
> 
> Or does it have to be for payslips where I've actually worked my hours?


I and definitely nobody ever must have heard any instance where the caseworker have requested to see the work schedule except where they liaised with the employer to confirm the employment. Better to include that information in same employer letter too to remain covered in all scenarios.


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Crawford said:


> You are applying under Cat A as unsalaried income. Therefore you add up *all* your paylips divide by 6 and multiply by 12 to get your average annual income.
> I don't think that anyone can say 100% that those payslips which only refer to some ad hoc payment (due to you not working any shifts) will be OK. Do you still meet the financial requirement if these payments are not included.
> As per the employment letter I don't see how it can state a gross average annual income as you are zero contracted and have no guarantee of any level of income. It would be better if you just quote your hourly rate.
> I agree that a covering letter would be useful.
> ...


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Policy reader said:


> I and definitely nobody ever must have heard any instance where the caseworker have requested to see the work schedule except where they liaised with the employer to confirm the employment. Better to include that information in same employer letter too to remain covered in all scenarios.


I see. So the letter must mention about my off-shift payments. Gotcha.


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

I see. So for zero hour contract, no annual income must be mentioned. On my payslips, it does mention how much I'll earn in a year if I work full time, 37.5 hours a week with 28 days unpaid annual leaves. So in the letter, I still don't have to mention my annual income?


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi, Just bumping this post as I haven't got an answer regarding should annual income be mentioned in the employment letter for my zero hour contract NHS job?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

barokut said:


> Hi, Just bumping this post as I haven't got an answer regarding should annual income be mentioned in the employment letter for my zero hour contract NHS job?


NO..... your hourly rate should be provided ..... if you have a zero hour contract one cannot state an annual salary.


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Crawford said:


> NO..... your hourly rate should be provided ..... if you have a zero hour contract one cannot state an annual salary.


Oh I see. I understand. My payslips mentions about what my gross annual wage would be (on the basis I work 37.5 hours per week with 28 days unpaid annual leaves).

*Question 1: *So despite it mentioning that annual figure on my payslips, does the employment letter need to have an annual income figure mentioned or not?

*Question 2: *And my second concern is, as I am applying under Cat A showing 6 months of income, I'm wondering do I actually need to provide 26 weeks of payslips or does Home Office only need enough payslips (for instance: around 15 payslips) where it displays a minimum gross income of £9300?

Please let me know as just on the basis of question 2 where I am unsure, I'm thinking of getting an Immigration Solicitor to help me which is very costly now. The rest of the process I am sure of and can easily do on my own. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

The employment letter does not need to have an annual income figure where there is a zero hour contract

You need to provide 26 weeks of payslips even if you reach the minimim figure before that period.


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Crawford said:


> The employment letter does not need to have an annual income figure where there is a zero hour contract
> 
> You need to provide 26 weeks of payslips even if you reach the minimim figure before that period.


Oh ok. Got it. What about some of my payslips where I haven't worked but still got paid for off-shifts, can I use them?
Or does it HAVE to be payslips where I actually worked? If so then unfortunately that would mean I have gaps in my work (about 2-3 weeks gaps up until now) from June 2021. 

That's the part that stress me.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Take into account all payslips issued during period.


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Oh I see. So even off-shifts payment counts too? Ahh that's great to hear. I was pretty much stressed about the few weeks where I haven't worked (but still got paid £33 per week for off shifts to help my household expenses which I can get my manager to write in employment letter to confirm)


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Crawford said:


> Take into account all payslips issued during period.


Can I please reconfirm that the off-shifts payslips (those are times when I don't have any shifts but I still get paid at a reduced rate) would count towards the financial requirement? They do cover the gaps of my 26 weeks payslips. I'm having people (less experienced and active) on other forums on immigrationboards websites giving me mixed answers.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

barokut said:


> Can I please reconfirm that the off-shifts payslips (those are times when I don't have any shifts but I still get paid at a reduced rate) would count towards the financial requirement? They do cover the gaps of my 26 weeks payslips. I'm having people (less experienced and active) on other forums on immigrationboards websites giving me mixed answers.


If you don't use the non shift payslips then, as you say, you have gaps in your income stream. How would you intend to deal with this? Just have the gaps or extend your timeframe so you have 26 payslips covering when you DID work? Personally, I don't see how you can't use them.


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Crawford said:


> If you don't use the non shift payslips then, as you say, you have gaps in your income stream. How would you intend to deal with this? Just have the gaps or extend your timeframe so you have 26 payslips covering when you DID work? Personally, I don't see how you can't use them.


I see. I of course can't extend the timeframe as her visa expires on Jan 2022 so my only option is to use the payslips where it shows I still got paid during the time I didn't work. The reason why I was unsure as other people mentioned that only payslips where I've worked my hours count and not the *off-shift* wages/payslips. I'm like that doesn't make sense as taking a break is a part of work and I still get paid. 

Thank you very much for your assistance. I will still go for a solicitor as I am unsure on how to do the spousal visa renewal application online. I have tried doing so using mock/false info (to see how easy/hard it is), there are lots of sections where I am unsure as well as the online application website having limited tools and features I need to further support my application thus I need a solicitor. 

Once again, thank you very much for your help.


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Crawford said:


> If you don't use the non shift payslips then, as you say, you have gaps in your income stream. How would you intend to deal with this? Just have the gaps or extend your timeframe so you have 26 payslips covering when you DID work? Personally, I don't see how you can't use them.


By the way, I am aware that the latest payslips would have to be dated within 28 days prior to submitting the application. I'm currently working on a band 3 shift and not expecting to work in a Band 4 shift yet until possibly February 2022. Would this cause any issue as the only latest payslip that I'll have on December 2021 would be Band 3, not Band 4. As mentioned before, they both are from my same employer.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

What does it matter whether your payslips are Band 3 or 4?
From what you had said earlier, you can be sent out on jobs which either pay xxxx per hours (say band 3) or yyyy per hour (say Band 4). 
You have to use ALL your payslips which, presumably, have to be a combination of Band 3 or 4.
So why the question regarding including Band 3 for December payslips?
All your payslips have to add up to 18,600GBP per annum


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Crawford said:


> What does it matter whether your payslips are Band 3 or 4?
> From what you had said earlier, you can be sent out on jobs which either pay xxxx per hours (say band 3) or yyyy per hour (say Band 4).
> You have to use ALL your payslips which, presumably, have to be a combination of Band 3 or 4.
> So why the question regarding including Band 3 for December payslips?
> All your payslips have to add up to 18,600GBP per annum


I see. Sorry for the late reply due to work. 
Yeah I was worried about the 28 days rule. Yes I am combining both my band 3 and 4 shifts who are from the same employer, organisation.

Another question. I have started to do the application (will submit on 18th December as my 26th week payslip will be ready by then; and my wife's initial visa expires on 02nd Jan 2022). As my job is zero hours, I am trying to skip the part where it's forces me to input my annual income (see screenshot below), for which I don't obviously have one. I'm not able to go 'Next' without filling out this? What do I do here? Do I just all up all of my payslips and calculate the annual figure from there and input it in the application?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes ....


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Crawford said:


> Yes ....


Thanks. It's also asking me if my employment is permanent or temporary. My job is zero hours, not a permanent job. But I have to select either. DO I just select Permanent as there is no end date with my role?


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

barokut said:


> Thanks. It's also asking me if my employment is permanent or temporary. My job is zero hours, not a permanent job. But I have to select either. DO I just select Permanent as there is no end date with my role?


Hiya, just bumping this question as I haven't heard back from last week.


----------



## Soufiya (Jul 13, 2018)

barokut said:


> Hiya, just bumping this question as I haven't heard back from last week.
> [/QUOTE if its not a permanent job then only choice left is temporary


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Permanent.... and you should check that this is what your employer is putting in his employment letter


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Crawford said:


> Permanent.... and you should check that this is what your employer is putting in his employment letter


Ok. Soufiya is saying Temporary. But my job does not have an end date. It's forever on rolling, basically permanent. So, ok, I'll input permanent and make sure my employer mentions it in the letter.


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi Soufiya, 

Please see above.


----------



## Soufiya (Jul 13, 2018)

I was just going by what you've said .


barokut said:


> Thanks. It's also asking me if my employment is permanent or temporary. My job is zero hours, not a permanent job. But I have to select either. DO I just select Permanent as there is no end date with my role?


----------



## Soufiya (Jul 13, 2018)

You've Said it's not a permanent job and you only have 2 choices either permanent or temporary...but best to check with your employer ..


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Soufiya said:


> You've Said it's not a permanent job and you only have 2 choices either permanent or temporary...but best to check with your employer ..


Hiya. Thank you so much for your response. My solicitor finally checked my documents. He said that it must be selected as permanent as there is no end date. If my role has an end termination date, then I should select temporary. I have confirmed this with my employer and she will has mentioned that I'm on zero hours contract on a permanent basis. Also @Crawford , thank you so much for your help too. He also said total gross income earned over last 6 months must be mentioned in the employment letter so Home Office caseworker will not use my lowest earned wage (i.e. £33.00) and use that to calculate the annual income. I have the draft employment letter sent by HR (draft because I'm waiting for my 26th week payslip on next week Friday to arrive) for which I can attach here and you can see if all is good.


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Crawford said:


> Permanent.... and you should check that this is what your employer is putting in his employment letter


As mentioned in my previous post, this is the draft employment letter sent in by my HR department. They have put the date as 17th December as that's when I'm submitting the application. I'm not sure if all is good in the letter. My solicitor is telling me slightly different information from what's found on the forums and rules. I just want to make sure that the contents in the letter is appropriate. Please let me know as my solicitor said that my wife may be on a 10 year route because our solicitor mentioned that annual wage must be mentioned but rules and forums online says otherwise as my employment is zero hours. So I'm stuck between the two.


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

barokut said:


> As mentioned in my previous post, this is the draft employment letter sent in by my HR department. They have put the date as 17th December as that's when I'm submitting the application. I'm not sure if all is good in the letter. My solicitor is telling me slightly different information from what's found on the forums and rules. I just want to make sure that the contents in the letter is appropriate. Please let me know as my solicitor said that my wife may be on a 10 year route because our solicitor mentioned that annual wage must be mentioned but rules and forums online says otherwise as my employment is zero hours. So I'm stuck between the two.


Hi, 

Just bumping this post since it has been a few days now


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

barokut said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just bumping this post since it has been a few days now


Sorry, I don't open attachments which have to be downloaded. Depending on how long this letter is you could re-produce it in a post.


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Crawford said:


> Sorry, I don't open attachments which have to be downloaded. Depending on how long this letter is you could re-produce it in a post.


Oh ok*. I'll send it shortly *


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Crawford said:


> Sorry, I don't open attachments which have to be downloaded. Depending on how long this letter is you could re-produce it in a post.


I hope this screenshot would be viewable and not downloadable. My manager forgot to mention that in one of my payslips on September 2021, I have been paid net (no gross) £102. This is my arrears payment that's due to me. I don't know if this payslip can be used as part of showing income.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Based on what you have stated earlier, this letter looks fine.


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Crawford said:


> Based on what you have stated earlier, this letter looks fine.


Ok many thanks for the help so far. Really appreciate it.


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Crawford said:


> Based on what you have stated earlier, this letter looks fine.


Hi,

My solicitor is unsure regarding this (I posted above). 
_
"My manager forgot to mention that in one of my payslips on September 2021, I have been paid net (no gross) £102. This is my arrears payment that's due to me. I don't know if this payslip can be used as part of showing income."_


Also, the off-shift wages I get (i.e. £33.00 per week), they do not show as gross income on the payslips, only shows as Net Income (see image below of an example) due to the amount being too low to be taxed and pay towards National Insurance contribution. So I don't know if they count as gross income and if I can use them in the calculation method. I am stuck on this. Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

In an earlier post I asked if these 'odd' payments needed to be used in order to reach the financial minimum - you said they did. So I don't see you have a choice but to use them
If they DO not need to be used then don't add them.


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Crawford said:


> In an earlier post I asked if these 'odd' payments needed to be used in order to reach the financial minimum - you said they did. So I don't see you have a choice but to use them
> If they DO not need to be used then don't add them.


By needed, I recall you mentioned that I need to have at least 26 weeks of payslips to show as 6 months income (Cat A). If 26 payslips are not required rather any amount will do in the 6 months period, then I wouldn't be required to show those off-shift payments. But I am stuck between as I'm having different answers and the guidelines provided by the government is pretty much vague. I'll ask a different solicitor as the one I have seems a bit of a numphead and knows general rules hence he struggles to answer some basic questions.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You need 26 weeks of payslips to qualify under Cat A for hourly/weekly working. You need to show you have earned 9,300 GBP in that period.
I asked the question because your payslips and payments seem (to me) to include standard payslips for work carried out and then 'odd', infrequent payslips for various non working issues. 
Personally, if I had 26 payslips to qualify me for Cat A and showing I earned 9,300 GBP and did not have to include these odd payslips then I would leave them out. If I had to include them in the 26 to make up to the financial requirements then I would include them.
I really don't know how else to respond to you.


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Crawford said:


> You need 26 weeks of payslips to qualify under Cat A for hourly/weekly working. You need to show you have earned 9,300 GBP in that period.
> I asked the question because your payslips and payments seem (to me) to include standard payslips for work carried out and then 'odd', infrequent payslips for various non working issues.
> Personally, if I had 26 payslips to qualify me for Cat A and showing I earned 9,300 GBP and did not have to include these odd payslips then I would leave them out. If I had to include them in the 26 to make up to the financial requirements then I would include them.
> I really don't know how else to respond to you.


Yeah in my case, I have to include the off-shift payments as without it, I won't be able to meet financial requirement. I'm going to apply tomorrow. 
I know I need at least 26 weeks of payslips. I got paid on Friday 18th June (also on Friday 25th June and every Fridays).

If I'm going to send 26 weeks of payslips, I'm wondering does week 1 start on 18th June or 25th June? 
In other words, do I start from the payslip dated on 18th June or 25th June (to tomorrow's date Friday 17th December)? I'm stuck between the two. 

Please let me know asap. Thanks.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You started work on 18 June and were paid for that week on 25 June. So, your period of work runs from 18 June for 26 weeks.


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Crawford said:


> You started work on 18 June and were paid for that week on 25 June. So, your period of work runs from 18 June for 26 weeks.


I started working on 11th June and got paid on 18th June. 
So do I include the payslip dated on 18th June? Because the employment letter says the payslips are covered from 18th June (I can get my manager to change the date to 25th June if needed).


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

barokut said:


> Yeah in my case, I have to include the off-shift payments as without it, I won't be able to meet financial requirement. I'm going to apply tomorrow.
> I know I need at least 26 weeks of payslips. I got paid on Friday 18th June (also on Friday 25th June and every Fridays).
> 
> If I'm going to send 26 weeks of payslips, I'm wondering does week 1 start on 18th June or 25th June?
> ...


The reason why I ask this is because if I count week 1 from 18th June then week 2 on 25th June and so on, then by tomorrow which is when I'll get paid, it will be week 27. I think Home Office would start calculating up until Friday 10th December rather than Friday 17th December. But I am not sure.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Sheesh..... if 26 payslips ends on 10 December then 10th December it is ...... your financial docs have to be within 28 days of your application, so if you applying tomorrow that would be fine.


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Crawford said:


> Sheesh..... if 26 payslips ends on 10 December then 10th December it is ...... your financial docs have to be within 28 days of your application, so if you applying tomorrow that would be fine.


Lol sorry for the bother. It's just that you know how strict Home Office is and any little mistake they tend to refuse or may put my wife on 10 year route. I'm going to apply shortly. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Crawford said:


> Sheesh..... if 26 payslips ends on 10 December then 10th December it is ...... your financial docs have to be within 28 days of your application, so if you applying tomorrow that would be fine.


I'm going to the bank tomorrow to print transactions from 24th November to now as my monthly statements produce on every 23rd of every month and it's not 23rd December yet and then after I'll apply.


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

What documents count as proof of address - spouse Visa extension? 

Hi,

I've just submitted my wife's spouse visa extension.

I realised I may need 12 proof of address to show we lived together. Will the following documents that I already have do:

Water bill (joint names)
Gas bill (joint names)
Registered to GP letter (wife's name)
Proof of National Insurance letter (wife's name).
Confirmation letter of rent from landlord (my name). 
Letter from landlord confirming my wife living with me (my name mentioned on the letter as I'm the main tenant).
Letter hospital transfer summary (wife's name). 
Mobile bill (my name). 
Maternity exemption certificate (wife's name). 
My bank statements (my name - using for showing my wages). 
Letter from DWP (my name). 
Miscarriage letter from hospital (wife's name). 
Letter from hospital pregnancy (wife's name). 
Letter from hospital of baby's hearing results (wife's name). 


Are all of these sufficient? 


Please let me know ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

barokut said:


> What documents count as proof of address - spouse Visa extension?
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


Hi all,

Please disregard this question as I have new documents. I have created a new post with the latest information. My wife's biometric appointment is in 2 days and I want to double check before uploading and submitting these documents to UKVI before her appointment date.


----------



## barokut (Jan 14, 2018)

Crawford said:


> Sheesh..... if 26 payslips ends on 10 December then 10th December it is ...... your financial docs have to be within 28 days of your application, so if you applying tomorrow that would be fine.


HI,

Just updating you that my wife's visa application has been successful. I think she has been accepted on the 5 year route (or maybe 10 year route, not sure). This is the message we got in the email: 

*"Your application under the Partner (FLR M) route of the Immigration Rules has been successful. You have been granted permission to stay in the UK until 5 Aug 2024". *

Regardless, either way, I'm glad it's been approved. Thank you very very much for your help. You have worked so hard to help me out in answering my questions and thanks for your patience as well.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Excellent..... it's the 5 year route....


----------

